# Farewell AP



## KautoStar1 (25 April 2015)

The greatest ambassador NH racing has had. 
Have a great day today & then enjoy your retirement


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 April 2015)

In every interview I have seen him give he just doesn't seem to want to retire. I suspect this is partyly him wanting to go at the top but I think it is mostly down to his wife. It is absolutely killing him not having ridden 300 in a season. 

I do worry for him and how he will cope doing nothing. Like anyone/anything they will adapt and cope in time but I sinerely hope he is kept plenty busy for the next wee while!

Whatever happens I hope he goes out on a win for JP and for himself!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2015)

Well, this season he is convinced he is riding better than ever, and of course it is hard on him, but he has a family, and he knows how dangerous it is, he has walked away, that has to be it.
I don't see him doing nothing, he will just have to adapt, he would not have the patience to train, but could be very useful in picking horses, we will see.


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2015)

I think his wife has had a lot of impact on this especially now he is realizing what he will miss.  That callous remark from her when he was showing people the weighing room at Aintree and he said, 'this is where I sit' and she came back with 'not now you don't' must have hurt like hell.

Like EKW, I think it's going to be such a hard thing for him to retire just like that when he's been at full throttle instead of gradually winding down.  It's also unusual in that he seems to or is at least saying he has no idea what he's going to do; most retirees can give you a list of what their plans are.  I can't see him being an aimless sort of person, I hope he finds a satisfying job of some sort but I can't see it being half as satisfying as what he's been doing for the last 20 + years.  I wish him well.


----------



## Madam Min (25 April 2015)

All the very best AP!!  #legend


----------



## Fools Motto (25 April 2015)

I feel sorry for him! Certainly comes across that he doesn't want to bow out yet. A tough determined cookie he sure is, and I doubt a round of golf or just looking at a racehorse is going to fulfil his 'need'.

All the very best AP, enjoy your retirement with whatever comes your way. True legend of our sport.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 April 2015)

I watched the interview with him on the Claire Balding show last night, you never know may see him doing a bit if dressage instead! I am sure he will do well in whatever he decides to do and with his knowledge of racing and his very likeable character I am sure he will be in demand in front of the camera.


----------



## frostyfingers (25 April 2015)

I think you're being hard on his wife really - he has always said he wants to to out at the top and the injury layoff earlier this season may have been an alarm bell that after all his body (and mind) has been through that maybe the time to finish had come.  He is 40, he's been doing it for 26 years and he's really pushed himself hard for all that time.  I'm sure that if he really really didn't want to stop, Chanelle wouldn't have been able or wanted to stand in his way.

As much as we'll miss him, I feel it's a good thing to go out at the top like this - how awful it would be if he were seriously hurt and had to stop there and then (like Richard Dunwoody, Davy Condon, etc).  He's ok, he's young enough to find a new role and he's achieved so much.  A real legend, and I feel privileged to have seen him ride.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2015)

I think he should do carriage driving, its very competitive but at almost any level, both complex and expensive.  To drive a team at an international event is about the only thing I could compare with race riding, which is not all about ardenaline. He will have involvement with horses, but not in the same way, and can pay people to ride and groom them day to day, so does not need to be hands on 100%.
I don't see him wanting to build a "career" with the betting sites, that is a backwater, and he is not designed for backwaters.
Archie has not been given a pony, but sooner or later he will want to emulate daddy. Obviously girls will be pony mad at some stage.


----------



## Chiffy (25 April 2015)

Farewell AP and 'all the best'.

Sad to see people blaming his wife. I am sure they discussed his decision but he is his own man and would do as he wants but take his family into account.

I have heard a small rumour that he does know what he is doing next but is not disclosing it yet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2015)

Its on now C4: a last farewell, omg its emotional , I wish I was there,  weep!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe it.


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2015)

Same here!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 April 2015)

Fabulous achievement.  Amazing career.  All the very best for his retirement.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2015)

Legend.


----------



## katherinef (25 April 2015)

felt a bit sorry for him then as he walked out to the paddock and people were demanding autographs from him, well meaning, but you could see he was a bit tense about it.


----------



## scotlass (25 April 2015)

Today, the tough, hard world of National Hunt racing melted ... 

A true horseman, sportsman and ambassador


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2015)

A.P. the geatest sportsman who ever lived.
OK he's got a whole new life to come, but its hard to close the door. 
Bacon and eggs for breakfast


----------



## Traveller59 (25 April 2015)

That last" thankyou for all those amazing rides" was very emotional. 

Heres wishing him continued success in whatever new direction he chooses.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 April 2015)

I think he'll make a come back.  

Think he'd do well in an ambassadorial role. Or a pundit?

Was emotional seeing him upset on the final walk in front of the stands. 

As they said on c4 at least he's walked away on his own terms rather than due to injury


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 April 2015)

Can maybe see him doing some of these tough charity challenges- a challenge for him and something different that he could be competitive at while doing something exciting.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2015)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Can maybe see him doing some of these tough charity challenges- a challenge for him and something different that he could be competitive at while doing something exciting.
		
Click to expand...

No one has a chance if he is in the race, it s not like a new skill is needed


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 April 2015)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Can maybe see him doing some of these tough charity challenges- a challenge for him and something different that he could be competitive at while doing something exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he has a tennis match to play against Emma Spencer before the year is out - he has never played and she is a pro in all but name!


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2015)

There was a nice pic of the lads showering him with champagne; I'm glad they didn't let him go quietly!


----------



## starr_g (25 April 2015)

Channel 4 did really well today and really enjoyed the send off. I got a bit teary when he did and NH will never be the same again. Thanks Champ and I really hope he finds something in his new life.


----------



## popsdosh (26 April 2015)

Maesfen said:



			I think his wife has had a lot of impact on this especially now he is realizing what he will miss.  That callous remark from her when he was showing people the weighing room at Aintree and he said, 'this is where I sit' and she came back with 'not now you don't' must have hurt like hell.

Like EKW, I think it's going to be such a hard thing for him to retire just like that when he's been at full throttle instead of gradually winding down.  It's also unusual in that he seems to or is at least saying he has no idea what he's going to do; most retirees can give you a list of what their plans are.  I can't see him being an aimless sort of person, I hope he finds a satisfying job of some sort but I can't see it being half as satisfying as what he's been doing for the last 20 + years.  I wish him well.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a little unfair there was a very interesting interview with her on radio5 this week and put a lot into perspective. He was meant to retire last year when he had that bad fall.

Just as an aside I thought it was an ironic coincidence that APs last race was won by RJ.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2015)

Maesfen said:



			There was a nice pic of the lads showering him with champagne; I'm glad they didn't let him go quietly!
		
Click to expand...

and he usually supplies their champers of course !


Agree C4 much improved this year, all the team gelling and photo shoots are great.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (26 April 2015)

Chiffy said:



			Farewell AP and 'all the best'.

Sad to see people blaming his wife. I am sure they discussed his decision but he is his own man and would do as he wants but take his family into account.

I have heard a small rumour that he does know what he is doing next but is not disclosing it yet.
		
Click to expand...

Can you give a hint Chiffy ?


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 April 2015)

I thought Channel 4 and Sandown did him proud, we will never see his like again and we are all very priveleged to have seen him.

I think his wife has been his rock and Im sure it was a joint decision to retire when he did although Im surprised he didnt retire at Punchestown next week.

I think whatever he does it will be something to do with JP and Jonjo, they are such good friends and he probably has quite a few options with them.

Good luck AP you really are a legend.


----------



## KautoStar1 (27 April 2015)

If you read his book you will know that Mrs McCoy has had to put up with a lot during their relationship.  Some stuff that many of us would have walked away from. I think she deserves her husband in one piece. By all accounts he is a much nicer person to live with in the last few years. I am sure he took her wishes into consideration but both of them have said the choice to retire was his & his alone.


----------



## Traveller59 (27 April 2015)

I thought he was quite depressed on bbc breakfast this morning, not relishing the school run!


----------



## KautoStar1 (27 April 2015)

Yes maybe. But don't forget he's not the most demonstrative man & very private. All this additional attention is probably overwelming.  
I don't think we should feel too sorry for him. He's had an amazing career which has made him very rich as well.  He can afford to pick and choose the things he wants to do now.


----------

